

Dynamic Mobile Apps with WebSockets and MQTT - weitzj
http://www.slideshare.net/BryanBoyd/dynamic-apps-with-websockets-and-mqtt-ibm-impact-2014

======
mdda
IMO, this is a great deck for IBM (better than many of the tech presentations
by companies pitching for enterprise business):

(a) Showing interesting non-proprietary technology, which everyone can play
with;

(b) Well thought out demos, which even point out limitations, and work-arounds
(xyz views for the game);

(c) the 'IBM takeaway' that actually points out the corporate use-cases
obliquely, without ramming that pitch into everyone's face at the start.

------
weitzj
Also the Internet of Things portal from Eclipse mighht be interesting. It
shows other brokers and client libraries
[http://iot.eclipse.org/](http://iot.eclipse.org/)

I think I might go with mosquitto and see how many simultaneuous connections
are possibke on ine machine. Otherwise RabbitMQ with MQTT support might be an
option. mosquitto ajd RabbitMQ can cluster brokers, which you might need to
scale out.

------
HorizonXP
I can see the benefit over WebSockets since it establishes a schema/API for
sending/receiving messages. However, I'm not seeing the benefit over server-
sent events along with AJAX POSTs for any data you want to submit. And both
work over regular ports (80/443), whereas it looks like MQTT is out-of-band.

~~~
zimbatm
ServerSentEvents are great to subscribe to a single topic. It's simple to use
and handle re-connections automatically, even providing the last seen event
ID. If you want to subscribe to multiple topics and change subscriptions
dynamically then multiplexing over WebSocket might be a better fit.

------
dmarlow
I've just recently discovered the power of MQTT. I think it's the best thing
ever. I even decided to use MQTT as a way to interface apps/devices using SMS.
Check it out at [http://www.smscmd.net/](http://www.smscmd.net/)

